# Hello from Seattle



## Devout (Jan 26, 2011)

Been into archery since I strung a piece of twine on a flimsy longbow he neighbor gave my dad when I was 7 or so.


Just got a Martin Jaguar and a Martin Pantera to bring me into the modern age.

I'll most likely read far more than I'll post. I've been lurking for abouta month now.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Devout.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT from the East side.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Keep lurking and learning. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## Devout (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for welcome(s).

Hey SS, I too reside on the Eastside. I use Seattle as 'location' because it works nationally.

Even people who live in Kent or Everett tend to not know where Eastgate is, so I wind up telling them Factoria.

Where do you shoot?


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome buddy


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Believe half of what you read and even less of what you see.


----------



## kilswitch (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in Darrington,Wa no one has a clue when I tell them where I'm at


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Devout said:


> Thanks for welcome(s).
> 
> Hey SS, I too reside on the Eastside. I use Seattle as 'location' because it works nationally.
> 
> ...


I'm over in Lincoln County, North of Wilbur to be exact at Keller Ferry. I Don't have any place to shoot around me. I have a 50 yards backyard Range. I have to go to Bargain Hunters in Spokane Valley or to Whitetails Plus in Deer Park If I need anything for my bow. That's about 80-95 miles one way to Spokane. But I hunt where I live. that's the only good thing. Welcome to AT.


----------



## Devout (Jan 26, 2011)

kilswitch said:


> I'm in Darrington,Wa no one has a clue when I tell them where I'm at


Ya, mostly Indian names west of the mountains. I have a cabin in Mt Vernon so I know where Darrington is. 

Just tell 'em you're from Anacortes or Bellingham.


----------



## Devout (Jan 26, 2011)

Double S said:


> I'm over in Lincoln County, North of Wilbur to be exact at Keller Ferry. I Don't have any place to shoot around me. I have a 50 yards backyard Range. I have to go to Bargain Hunters in Spokane Valley or to Whitetails Plus in Deer Park If I need anything for my bow. That's about 80-95 miles one way to Spokane. But I hunt where I live. that's the only good thing. Welcome to AT.


Good burgers in Wilber! My Grandfather grew up in Daisy.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Devout (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, getting ready to ask questions soon.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

